# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Rasprodaja-petak navecer-JAKO VAZNO

## ivakika

u moru stvari koje moram napraviti oko rasprodaje, potkrala mi se greska

naime u petak smo uvijek ostajali navecer barem do 22 sata, a nerijetko i do 23-a ja stavila do 20

ako se itko moze organizirati i doci navecer ili poslati muza-jer u doba najvise teglimo stvari jer treba pripremiti stolove i sl.-SPASITE ME I DODJITE

ako ne-onda cu ja sama odraditi sto bude trebalo  :Crying or Very sad:  -sama sam kriva

----------


## ivakika

jeste li vidjeli, hoce li itko ostati duze-hoce mi itko praviti drustvo?

----------


## šmučka

Moi  :Smile:  .

----------


## lidia

Ja radim do 21, ali mogu doc poslije posla.

----------


## sonya

Ja cu doci u 20.30. Velika i jaka   :Grin:

----------


## ivakika

u super  :Klap:  

lidia, ajde nazovi mne na 098 95 90 960 kad zavrsis sa poslom da ne dolazis ako nece biti potrebno(iako mislim da hoce)

----------


## tanja_b

Probat ću se izorganizirati - kad najranije, a kad najkasnije treba doći?

----------


## ivakika

do 8 ima dosta cura, ali moze i ranije, ali od 8 do nekih 10 barem

----------


## MIJA 32

Dolazim ja oko 19 sati nakon posla  :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Cvrčak

Evo ja mogu ostati duze sad se idem prijaviti!!

----------


## Cvrčak

zaboravila sam pitati gdje da u petak dodem???

----------


## ivakika

predvorje kina SC

----------


## tanja_b

Dolazim onda oko 20.30, je li to ok? Ili da probam stići ranije?

----------


## ivakika

20,30 je OK

----------


## Ilona

ja cu doci u 20h..
nazalost, moram se ispisati sa liste rasporeda dezurstava gdje sam se zapisala za subotu jer mi je uletila neodgodiva obaveza   :Sad:

----------


## pcelica

Ako bude trebalo ja bih mogla doći, ali tek oko 21.00. 
Može?

----------


## ivakika

mi cemo biti sigurno do 22 sata, pa bi nam i tih sat vremena dobro dosla

----------


## @n@

Ja mogu doći, ako me hoćete.
Nadam se da ćete naći posla za trudnicu.   :Embarassed:  

Pusa!

----------


## @n@

Kaj onda, jel' me trebate? Došao bi i mm.

----------


## ivakika

trebamo obadvoje-hvala

ops, sorry-trudnica-onda svo troje  :Smile:

----------


## @n@

Ci vediamo!!   :Love:

----------


## ivakika

Ana, ti i tvoj Roko ste nam puuuno pomogli, a ja se tek poslije sjetila da si ti rekla da si trudnica :shock: -ovak uzivo uopce nisam skuzila, a bome sam te dobro zaposlila  :Embarassed:

----------


## @n@

Don't worry, rintam ja i inače 100 na sat.   :Wink: 
Moram priznati da mi je bilo baš super, društvo, atmosfera... ma sve. I drugi put ćemo doći, ali da vam pomognemo od početka, a ne ovako samo na kraju.
PS: Ne znam da li je to sad bitno, zaboravila sam nas upisati na listu (kad smo došli i otišli). 
 :Love:

----------


## ivakika

upisat cu vas ja-to je za nasu evidenciju

----------


## @n@

Okej. Došli smo oko 19:30, a otišli nekad između 22 i 22:30 (ne znam točno).

----------

